# cci problem/streaming



## dcmaker100 (Jan 26, 2013)

i just started having huge cci problems and need to copy my saved progs to my laptop to watch on the road.how does sreaming get around cci issues and does it work.i have twc syracuse and tivo premeire.everything was fine 1/5/13.1/6/13 everything but local news is 0x02.thanx


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Stream can stream programs with the CCI byte set, but only on your local network. There is no easy way to physically copy programs with the CCI byte to another device. You can capture them via an analog capture device or use something like a Slingbox or Volkano. 

Dan


----------

